# Planning Classic Mini conversion- help please



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

depends what range, acceleration, etc. you want in your final design envelope. Because you mentioned "as cheap as possible" I assume you're looking into a DC system, relatively low (120-144) volts, and lead acid batteries?


----------



## miniman (May 23, 2008)

Hi Manntis,
Ive not looked into anything as yet, thats why im here. I know 3Ph systems would be more efficient, but as you say, DC would do the job cheaper. Is there anything out there that I can rob a motor off that will do the job?
Im not looking for massive speed or endurance. Maybe 40-50mph would do, and say 50 or 60 miles endurance.


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

I think that is doable. 50-60 miles is going to take a good chunk of lead though. all the minis around here are rust buckets. Even if yours is not I would imagine you are going to have to beef things up a bit to support all the extra weight of the batteries. You might scan evalbum.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Forklifts are your friend:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html

Also check out:
http://www.forkenswift.com/


----------

